# How much is my old saddle worth?



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

hello?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Based on condition, age and styling, most Saddles like that sell for 150.00 to maybe 200.00 max.


.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it must depend on where you are. Out here (Arizona) you can't get a saddle that nice for $200. If you did, you would feel like you stole it. :lol: 

Where I am at, that would likely bring $300-$400. And the people that resell tack would likely ask even more. 19 years ago when I was a newbie, I couldn't find a used saddle under $500! Since then I have found a few bargains, but they are far and few between.

PS. Does this saddle have any kind of brand or maker's mark on it? It looks like it was a quality saddle at one time, even though it is well used now.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it has Blevins and a makers mark, around $400 or more if not, $200.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't SEE any brand names but I've been known to miss them...where would they be?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Usually on the latigo keeper on the left side (although those are sometimes replaced on an older saddle because they can rip out) or on the little triangular piece of leather behind the cantle where the skirts are sewn together right behind the seat. 

They can be marked in other places too, but those are the most common.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

trailhorserider: I will have to go look.....


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Blevins is the name of a designer and manufacturer of stirrup buckles. Started in Wheatland, WY and became very popular and common.


----------

